# Right coop for the job



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

This is my neighbors coop. I'm looking in on them while he is away for a few. I was quite surprised when I went to lock the run up. I was surprised to see what I did. Two hens standing on the other two breathing hard just trying to get air. So I call and asked if that was normal. He's said they do it all the time. I thinks that it is poor cause by bad ventilation in the coop. We are still in the mid 70's at night. Anyone with other ideas or has seen this before. Coop is one of the those kits in a box that says for 4-6 chickens. He has two Easter a Egger and two red sexlinks. I think the size for four may be ok but there is no ventilation. I have seen so many good coop idea here that cost less and will last longer than the kit.

Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Those poor birds are clearly uncomfortable. It's a wonder he doesn't add some ventilation, to keep the birds alive and healthy if nothing else.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I hope that he will. The girls look good and two of the four are laying. I felt so bad. I know he is just staring out like me. Sometimes live and learn. It is finally cooling down here at night into the 70s but all summer its stays in the low 80's at night. I also think that he got super excited to get some after my boys hatched out theirs. He went down to the fed store and bought chicks the next day. I put these up not to shame him or embarrass him( I asked before I posted) but so that people think it through before buying on a whim. Full disclosure I have one of the coop in a box but it is three times(we both have 4 hens)the size added ventilation and many modifications. I am working one that is better suited. I wish I had listened from places like this about the coops. I would have saved the money and time of building a second coop. My girls are out all day also so the they are only in there to roost and lay. 
I hope that this helps people plan and think of things that may not normally think of. 

Also he has two EE that are very flighty. He clipped there wings ( the vet where he volunteers) but the still can fly and jump over the 5 ft fence. Any suggestions? My buff orpingtons don't even try and the black Orp is just to big.


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Update: there has been ventilation added to the coop. The girls seem happier and more comfortable. He told me that a few days after egg production is up to. Something to be be said for happy hens. One oddity is that has had three eggs a couple of days were there were three brown eggs. He has rir(2) and ee(2)(that hen believes aren't laying). Could one one the rir' be lay two in a day.


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It is possible, albeit unlikely, that one hen can lay two eggs in 24 hours. It's more likely that the EE he has is laying a brown egg. Do both have pea combs?


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I will try to get a o good picture but one does have a small peacomb.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The pea comb and the blue egg gene are linked, so if one does not exhibit a pea comb, she may lay brown eggs. It is possible for the non-pea combed EE to have the blue egg gene, but it could explain why he has three brown eggs.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

These are the best I could get for now.

Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Nope they both have pea combs. Looks like one of the others was hanging onto an extra egg


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you. Ill let him know.They are not handled much so did the best i could.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

*Blue egg*



Fiere said:


> Nope they both have pea combs. Looks like one of the others was hanging onto an extra egg


The brown EE laid her first egg today, nice blueish color. The neighbor was so happy he ran over to show me. The white one may maybe awhile before she start laying, they'er the same age but her hips are still not opened enough for a an egg. Thank you for your knowledge, makes me look a little brighter. I did gave you the credit but I do love to learn about as many chickens as i can. Unfortunately I can not have them all.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Update. I was asked to watch the neighbors girls again. I agreed because the have said that they may be giving them away because they are digging up the yard. I figured that this would be a good chance to see what kind of shape the girls were in. They seem to be in good health. The coop has had some work done to add ventilation, but they still all bunch around the door at night. All four birds fighting to get there head out the door(pictured in a post above). I feel bad for them the bird on the bottom get all the poop form the birds on top. This cannot be good for them right? So the second night I made a roost bar for them. There is no roost in the coop. I will admit that it was simple and a test to see if they would use it. I have seen them roost in the trees at times but after seeing them in the coop and and trying to move them away for the door I was not sure have it would go. I took a four bricks and two 2x4's and that was it. The first night one bird, the white EE seemed happy to get off the floor and away from the madness at the door. The next night one RIR joined her, but the the other two moved from the door and now wedged themselves under the the 2x4' under the two hens on the roost. Why? On the third night we were having an abnormal cold night(it was 40, here that's cold. I know that people say that mine are fine in the 40's. It's the fact that it was 85 the day before, so the fast change is hard on the chickens.) so added extra straw almost 4 inches, thinking that would force the two girls under the bar two at least move from under the other two hens. It didn't, they moved the straw and wedged the selves under them again. Do you think that some of the digging in the yard is to clean the filth from themselves? Boredom? Is this a behavior that could be changed? I am interested in taking the EE's and have a friend that would take the RIR's. I don't want to take them if they will be a problem or give my friend a problem.



Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

It is normal chicken behavior to dig holes and give themselves a dirt bath. Keeps the bugs off them. 
As for sleeping under the roost bar , they may like to sleep under other birds to keep extra warm. Try picking them up and putting them on the roost bar and see if they stay.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree. Chickens dig a lot, you might be able to make a specific dust bath area for them to persuade them to not dig as much, but they really like digging lol.

If they've never had a roost they might need to be taught to use it instead of the floor that they're used to. Putting them up every night will make them catch on. When it's cold like hat though I like when mine huddle down on the floor for warmth in the bedding. They usually don't, mind, but I like when they do.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok I only know what mine do that's why I ask you guys. Mine dig some hole but only along and under the bushes, never in the heathy grass. I have a tub with sand and de. They take turns in that and the hole they dug. 
They seem to rotate the holes with some help. Mine do not like to lay in hay or straw so I take hay put it in the deep holes. They have not dug in the yard. They do scratch the yard but no holes. They will throw pine straw that I use around the trees around and seem to play a game with my son, as soon as he rakes the pine straw around the tree they wait until he moves to the next tree and all four run up to the tree and quickly scratch the straw as far away from the tree. I'll watch them and they don't even seem to be looking for anything just messing with him.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Between the dogs and the chickens, I'm amazed I haven't broken a leg!
Luckily, the chickens seem to like the holes the dogs dig and just widen those instead of making as many new ones lol.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I had someone come over to see my setup that had moved from a more rural area, to see how to meet the cities crazy rules( they make it difficult so people won't have chickens). She's said I have never seen someone's area with chicken look better than the rest of the yard. I had a problem with the irrigation in the front and it looks not as nice as the back but still looks good but the back where the chickens are looks great. They have free range in the back. Luckily my dogs don't dig because that would be exercise. Pugs are pretty lazy.


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Aw you'll need to post pics of the setup!!

I have Alaskan Huskies haha. I can't give them enough exercise, especially when the ground is bare, as then I do canicross with them and I simply can't run far nor fast enough. This leads of course to them finding new ways to entertain themselves. Luckily winter (and sledding season!) is coming!! Love tired dogs.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I will not impressive but works for me so far. Pugs do a little less damage than huskies. You should love pugs they are always tired. Vet told me that in the heat here 30 mins is enough exercise they need.. I have trained my one killer pug to tolerate the girls. The other thinks he is a hen and joins in at feeding time. He even waits his turn in the order


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't see pugs being very effective at mushing. I'd need about 48 of them and I'd likely spend more time dogging them out of the snow than traveling forward haha!


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I would love to see them try.


----------

